# A little mud on the tires



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

went for a ride after work today and got a little mud on the tires


----------



## fla_cracker (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like fun! Was that in the chippewa area? Wife and I just got two X2 sportsmen and have been breaking them in, in the mud off the Soo Grade.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

cracker

that is exactly where this was. Off the pipeline west of the grade. wasn't expecting this as me and my wife had sneakers on. Better have wenches if you go through here


----------



## fla_cracker (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats on the way to the sand dunes by the shallows right. I think I have visited that same mud hole. There are some pretty deep ones on that trail. Yes a winch or a buddy with a tow strap or not afraid to get dirty with you.
Have fun


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

yup u got er. good luck. i have a wench but it isnt on it yet. by this weekend.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 25, 2000)

hahaa I've got a winch on my Sportsman 500. But, I also have a wench at home!:yikes:


Sorry man, just had to add this........

Looks like fun!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

just got my winch put on today. ready to go mudding again


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought running them thru a wetland was a no-no. I guess it is easy to forget that.


----------

